# acroreader erzeugt 100% Last

## michael_w

Hallo,

sobald ich den acroreader starte erzeugt er 100% Last auf einem Kern. Ist das normal oder kann man das irgendwie beheben?

```

[I] app-text/acroread

     Available versions:  9.2!m!s {cups ldap linguas_de linguas_en linguas_fr linguas_ja minimal nsplugin}

     Installed versions:  9.2!m!s(16:53:17 25.10.2009)(cups linguas_de -ldap -linguas_en -linguas_fr -linguas_ja -minimal -nsplugin)

```

```

gauss ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2

.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_

2.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Nov 2009 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu

tdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/

fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox

.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms str

ict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile berkdb 

bzip2 cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cuda cups cupsddk dbus dga dri dvd dvdread enc

ode exif ffmpeg fortran gdbm gimp gimpprint gpm gtk gui iconv ipv6 isdn isdnlog 

jpeg kde lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mmxext modules mp3 mplayer mudflap multilib n

curses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd

 python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spl s

se sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs syslog tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vhook

 vorbis webkit x264 xcomposite xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" AL

SA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens13

70 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb

-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix

 dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter

 mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="

actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_fi

le authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user aut

oindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter f

ile_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic

 negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_a

lias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="b

ayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="d

e" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PO

RTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLA

Y

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich denke nicht, dass das normal ist, aber warum nutzt du diesen Klump überhaupt? Evince und Okular laufen bei mir 100 mal besser.Evince hat nicht so ganz den Funktionsumfang, reicht mir aber. Und Okular sollte eigentlich alles können, was der Reader auch kann.

Das Teil ist sowohl unter Gentoo als auch Windows nur lahm und träge.

----------

## schachti

Die Kantenglättung des Adobe Reader ist um Größenordnungen besser als die Darstellung von okular.

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Die Kantenglättung des Adobe Reader ist um Größenordnungen besser als die Darstellung von okular.

 

Mag sein. Aber das Programm ist lahm und fett. Scrollen ist ätzend. Security ist .. naja, lassen wir das.

Ich kann im Okular den Text lesen. Ohne Augenschmerzen. Und mir reicht das, ich bin zufrieden.

Und btw. ist das nicht "die schlechte Darstellung von Okular" sondern "die schlechte Darstellung von Poppler". Obwohl das in meinen Augen keine wirklich schlechte Darstellung ist...

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich denke nicht, dass das normal ist, aber warum nutzt du diesen Klump überhaupt? Evince und Okular laufen bei mir 100 mal besser.

 

Für Okular muss man die die ganzen KDE Libs installieren, das ist schon ma scheiße. Evince scheint auch ohne zu gehen, das werde ich ma testen.

Ich kämpf da sowieso grade mit nem Problem beim drucken von PDF Dateien. PDF Datei ist 1,1MB groß, die Spooldatei wir 200 - 500MB groß.

Sebastian

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für einen Desktop benutzt du denn? Na schon klar, Okular nur für KDE und Evince bei Gnome oder gtk basierenden.

Ansonsten wühl dich mal durch die Optionen, da kannst du Hardwarebeschleunigung aktivieren und ähnliches. Ich hab das Teil damit etwas schneller bekommen. Aber ist schon lange her.

Wenn du kein KDE nutzt und auch keine speziellen Wünsche mit Formularen und sowas hast, sondern die Dokumente nur lesen und drucken willst, dann ist Evince einfach optimal. Hab mir gerade mal wieder KDE angetan, Okular bekommt es bei mir nicht hin, die nächste Seite bereit zu halten, obwohl das eigentlich aktiviert ist. Du gehst auf die nächste Seite und drehst Däumchen, wohingegen Evince durch das Dokument rast.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich benutz Xfce. Evince brauch kein gnome USE Flag und auch keine Gnome libs. Das sieht gut aus und ist echt flott.

Ich werd am Montag gleich mal testen ob das auch unser Drucker Problem löst.

Sebastian

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich werd am Montag gleich mal testen ob das auch unser Drucker Problem löst.
> 
> Sebastian

 Das denke ich eher nicht. Das ist kein Problem, sondern prinzipbedingt. Wenn die Daten als Bitmap an den Drucker übertragen werden, dann sind die so groß. Da brauchst dann einen Drucker, der dafür eine eigene Engine hat. Was für ein Drucker ist das denn?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

So egal ist das nicht. Ich hab bissher KPDF und Acroread miteinander verglichen. Da gibts Größenunterschiede von bis zu 500MB bei der selben Datei.

Ich hab zu Hause nen LaserJet 2200DN. Da machts schon was aus wenn man PS Treiber mit PCL Treibern vergleicht. PS geht besser, was ja auch klar ist.

In der FH ist es ein LaserJet 9050. Da merkt man auch nen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen PS und PCL, der wird aber immer schon per PS betrieben. Die meisten PDFs gehen auch prima und schnell raus. Nur wenn man Profs hat die 200 Dilien Scannen und die in ein PDF packen dauert das Ewigkeiten. Da hab ich schon Spool Files mit 2,6GB gehabt.

Sebastian

----------

